# Pegar una página web, imagen o texto en un post.



## Bashti

Me es imposible ejecutar estas opciones. Me aparece un error de invalid file. Seguramente algo estoy haciendo mal. ¿Me podéis explicar cómo funciona esto? Muchas gracias.


----------



## swift

Hola Bashti:

¿Podrías describir tu problema? ¿Qué navegador estás usando? 

Un gran saludo,


swift


----------



## Bashti

Internet Explorer. A veces quiero aportar algo que he visto o leído en Google, en la Wiki o en cualquier otro sitio. Corto la dirección, me voy al foro, pincho en el icono y lo pego en el recuadro correspondiente. Le doy al OK y me aparece la señal de invalid file. Si lo transcribo compruebo que tampoco sirve. Ya sé que soy un desastre para estas cosas así que agradeceré cualquier ayuda que me puedas dar pero, por favor me lo explicas como para tontos. Muchas gracias.


----------



## swift

Buenos días, Basthi.

Varios usuarios han estado experimentando problemas con Internet Explorer.  En un hilo reciente abierto en este mismo foro, Mike Kellogg —el administrador de WR— anunció que hizo varios cambios para mejorar el uso de los foros con ese navegador. Al parecer, no todo está resuelto... Pero siempre existe una solución. 

Yo mismo te estoy escribiendo en este momento usando Internet Explorer y no estoy teniendo ninguno de los problemas técnicos descritos por los otros foristas. Puedo insertar enlaces y añadir citas:


> I think I just fixed the Quick Reply problems, and I hope I didn't create any others. Please let me know if anything is better, still broken or more broken.
> 
> I do know that I can hit Return now in the Quick Reply box and it actually gives me a new line now.


También puedo insertar imágenes desde una carpeta de mi ordenador:
View attachment 12122

En cambio, sí me aparece el mensaje de error cuando intento extraer la imagen desde un sitio Web usando la función "Insert image from URL".

Intenta hacer lo siguiente y me dices cómo te va: salte por completo de los foros cerrando tu sesión, luego vacía la caché de Internet Explorer siguiendo los pasos que se detallan aquí: http://www.java.com/es/download/help/webcache.xml; vuelve a conectarte con tu usuario y contraseña e intenta publicar una respuesta en este mismo hilo.


----------



## Bashti

Vamos a ver si esto funciona. 







Pues creo que sí. He aplicado lo que me has dicho a Safari, que es el navegador del iPad, borrando cookies e historial, porue lo uso mucho. Luego lo haré en el PC con el Explorer.

¡Que Dios te bendiga!


----------



## swift

La imagen no pegó. 

Las instrucciones de pago van por MP.  Espero que logres resolverlo. Un abrazo.


----------



## Bashti

swift said:


> La imagen no pegó.
> 
> Las instrucciones de pago van por MP.  Espero que logres resolverlo. Un abrazo.



Ay, qué penita más grande. Si lo consigo solucionar ya te contaré.


----------



## swift

Creo que usaste la función equivocada: si lo que querías era agregar un enlace, tenías que pulsar el pequeño globo terráqueo.


----------



## Bashti

http://https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sierra_de_Atapuerca

¿A ver?

¿Se puede ser más tonta, madre? ESO es lo que pasaba. Que Dios te siga bendiciendo.


----------



## swift

Alabado sea.


----------



## Agró

Pues yo no lo veo, leñe.
(Desde Firefox, por si sirve de pista)


----------



## swift

¿A Dios o el enlace? 

Lo que puso fue un enlace a Wikipedia, don Agró. ¿De verdad no lo ve?


----------



## Agró

No lo veo. Me aparece un mensaje de error.


----------



## swift

Ya sé: Basthi escribió dos veces el protocolo http. Mi navegador corrigió automáticamente el error de sintaxis.

Basthi: cuando pegues el enlace en el recuadro, asegúrate de que la cajita de texto esté vacía.


----------

